
ART & CODE symposium, Ben Fry and Casey Reas - MaysonL
http://www.wired.com/beyond_the_beyond/2009/07/art-code-symposium-ben-fry-and-casey-reas/
======
delano
I'm disappointed Wired removed the second ampersand from the title.

